# Split Md. and De.?



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

One of the suggestions going on the thread in Open Forum on things to change this year is the suggestion that Md. and De. get their own boards.

Weigh in here and I'll go with the majority opinion.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I say go ahead and split them. I usually fish in MD but will fish in DE from time to time. I know that the majority of the reports are MD but there are plenty of DE reports to justify separate boards.
-Anthony


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

You think we have enough people here to split them up?Who would we choose as a Moderator for Deleware?I don't know I'm still sort of partial of not having them split;Besides, theres not too many hot spots on the Deleware list but there's more spots that need to be inclued.We'll find them with a little more reserch.I don't know?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Leave it like it is. When I'm fishing the ocean it normally starts in OC and ends somwhere around Lewes. They're so close together I don't think there's any need to seperate them. Just MHO.

Catman.


----------



## DOVERPOWER (Jun 26, 2000)

Split them up.


----------



## Joey (May 27, 2001)

Keep them together.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

I think that splitting them up has nothing to do with having enough people to justify the new forum. It's the area. People who love to fish in Delaware should have one centralized location to find posts, fishing reports, and questions related to their area without muddling through dozens of posts on the bay, Choptank, the Narrows, etc. to find something about Delaware fishing. 

The MD/DE forum as it exits today concentrates mostly on fishing the Chesapeake Bay and the surrounding rivers and tributaries. Delaware fishing is mostly ocean and inlet fishing. Fishing at OC inlet is not like fishing at IRI.

Let's establish the new forum on a trial basis and see how it runs. If it does not generate enough posts, fishing reports, or users, then dissolve it. At least we have given it a fair shake.

IMHO - I personally think that if enough MD fisherpersons had more information concerning fishing the DE beaches and inlets, they would be more willing to give it a try.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

I think most of us here fish both. Heck, DE is hardly big enough to consider a separate state from MD...LoL! I often fish both the same day.

I would find it much easier to look at one place for all of my info.

Also, it seems as though where people are posting from changes with the season. Last spring it was all about the choptank, but by may or early june people were talking about Cape Henlopen, Roosevelt inlet, and IRI. In the fall there was some talk about both chesapeake spots and IRI along various surf locations. Many of us posted reports or asked question about locations in both states.

Why divide us? I think you will end up with two forums being used by the exact same people.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

I think Delaware State Seashore including specific spots like three R's and Key box, Cape Henlopen Point(not just the pier), broadkill beach, roosevelt inlet, and massies landing need to be listed as hotspots. 

I might be willing to write up the information sometime in the future, but would prefer if someone else would step up to the plate.


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

As Duke said it would be the same people using both boards. Often we fish the tank then AI then OC then IRI, what board would be the proper place to post???  

I also agree that fishing at the Tank is different than fishing at IRI. Maybe divide it as MD/DE Coastal and MD/DE Inland......but then where right back where we started. The same paople using both boards.


My Vote : *Leave it as it is*, If it ain't broke don't fix it.


----------



## FisHunter (May 1, 2001)

Leave it as is.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Roosevelt Inlet is probily at the top of the list when it comes to new hot spots.Can't wait to try it this year for Trout and Flounder(Fluke)and hope the Flouder fishing is better next year.I will also try Masseys this year for Tog;We need some new hot spots for Deleware forget trying to spit them up.   It's just a waste of time.


----------



## DOVERPOWER (Jun 26, 2000)

Good idea on inland/costal thing
How about Delmarva Atlantic/Delamrva Chesapeake.
Let me add another hotspot for Delaware..anyone ever fish Bennetts pier??


----------



## soapfish (Aug 15, 2001)

Split Em!!!
There are a truck load of very productive places in Delaware.

Soapfish


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

I dont think it has anything to do with having enough people or places that produce for either state. There are plenty of both to support seperation. 

Bottom line everyone the is on this board will use both boards, because we fish all the areas in both states.


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

doverpower o have fished bennetts pier thats a de resident secret location.the next thing you know you'll be telling them about port mahon!  lol


----------



## Conway (Nov 24, 2000)

Leave it like it is!How many people out there will actually read one and not the other?


----------



## RJohn (Oct 24, 2002)

Leave it as is! Its a critical mass thing as well as a convenience not to have to skip around to see the areas (plural) that I am interested in.
Thanks for the board.
John


----------



## big bubba (Sep 12, 2002)

i would like to see them split up with more hot spots for both


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings All!

Being from PA, I don't know if I even get a vote. I do all of my MD fishing on the Eastern Shore of Chesapeake Bay. But I feel if the DE guys (and gals) want their own board, so be it. I really don't think it will be that much of an inconvenience; I check the Open Forum, NJ, MD-DE, and Boating boards every visit. When things are slow, I'll even stray onto the VA and NC boards, and sometimes keep on going through to FL. And from the posts I read, I'm not the only one. One more board won't kill me....

At best, the MD guys who fish both states will get insight into new hotspots and methods; At worst, it will be as dead as the NJ board. 

My .02137 cents (adjusted for inflation!)


----------



## soapfish (Aug 15, 2001)

Manayunk Jake,
Very, very well said!

Soapfish


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I've never fished Bennets Pier,but I heard it's not even a pier.I'm going to try new places on Marylands Eastern shore that are secret spots too.I hope I don't draw too mutch attention to a certin spot.And, about Axons idea of spiting it Md inland/Del inland and Md coastal/Del coastal. I think thats the best way to do it ;Roosevelt Inlet is nothing like IRI and the Tank is nothing like OC inlet.Still I think the best thing is keep it like it is.If you want to split it up you have to convince me better.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I'm counting a few more for "keep it the way it is." *sigh* You know, I hear from dozens of people a year about this and only a few people have weighed in. Anyone else out there care to say something before this is decided?


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Establish a new forum on a trial basis. If it does not generate enough interest, posts, or enthusiasm, then dissolve it. At least give it a try.


----------



## Dae (Jun 25, 2002)

I say leave it as it has been and should be. If there were split, I wouldn't even check the DE posts because I usually don't fish there, but I do enjoy readin the posts when they are here. Please leave it the same.


- Dae


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Forget about it!If it aint broke don't fix it.Keep it as is.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Only 2 responses from De., Mark and Dover. Pa. had just as many with Jake and Duke. Maybe you should give them equal time and offer a section for the Pa. folks. Just kidding of course. Looks like we have 8 for Leave It, 6 for Split and 3 Sitting On The Fence. I guess buy the lack of response it doesn't matter either way.  

Catman.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

You know what's funny about the lack of response is that looking at the logs shows there are *hundreds* of people who read just the Md./De. board every day.

Stinkin' lurkers!  Speak up!


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Come on guys;We need some more convincing,Where are all the other people that live in Del,Md,and Pa that fish in Maryland and Deleware.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

I have been watching whats been going on up
here and I guess I'm In the same boat with Cdog.There's a far distance apart from you all but I don't need anyone coming down here and looking for me.More freinds then enemies
like to keep It that way.  

T<---->Lines
Kozlow


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Okay, so I'm seeing 8 for leave it the same, 5 for split it. Majority rules--looks like it'll be staying the same for awhile until enough people want it split. We'll revisit the issue later on in the year. Thanks for weighing in.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Thirteen people?


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Thirteen people?


----------



## Fordcrew (Oct 26, 2002)

Sflea-yeah,leave it the same.Ditto Mjake, the NJ site is dead.Doesn't any one in NJ/PA/NY read these boards?Shame on you!


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I haven't said much about this. I just assume leave it the same. The DE board might croak on its own. Plus, its just more work for poor old sand flea.


----------

